# Secuenciador de luces



## extremor (Feb 26, 2007)

mmm, pues el viernes escribí sobre el tema y hoy lunes veo que ya no se encuentra. No sé que haya tenido de malo como para que el moderador lo eliminara simplemente es una duda como todas las demás pues soy nuevo en la electrónica, no se vale lo que hizo el moderador.

Bueno mi duda es sobre el proyecto secuenciador de luces de esta página. Quiero saber si la etapa de control necesita una fuente de alimentación pues en los diagramas no lo indican, sólo una conexión con signo positivo que viene de un 7473 y una tierra física pero no indican su función, y de necesitar fuente de alimentación donde se conecta y a que voltaje trabaja.

Y con los circuito integrados no está indicado el 74LS002 pues dos circuitos aparecen como 7473.

Esas son mis dudas. Y gracias por su atención


Apollo: (Mensaje editado)


----------



## Dano (Feb 26, 2007)

Los moderadores no eliminan post porque si, generalmente hay una razón valida. Esa razón puede ser que hayas escrito todo el mensaje en mayúscula que significa estar gritando.

Saludos


----------



## extremor. (Feb 26, 2007)

si es por eso que dices que las mayusculas es como si gritara. pido una disculpa
yo acostumbro a escribir en mayusculas, para evitarse faltas gramaticales.

y gracias por tu respuesta. lo unico que me interesa del proyecto es saber el voltaje al que trabaja la etapa de control y que aclaren lo de los dos circuitos nombrados de la misma manera "7473"

gracias


----------



## KENNYMAR (Mar 13, 2007)

Dano dijo:
			
		

> Los moderadores no eliminan post porque si, generalmente hay una razón valida. Esa razón puede ser que hayas escrito todo el mensaje en mayúscula que significa estar gritando.
> 
> Saludos



escribir en mayusculas es como gritar, pero si los mensajes aki se leen, no se escuchan.
no tiene sentido, no estoy deacuerdo con esa regla.  
pero si el foro funciona asi, no hay nada que hacer..

jaja bye


----------



## WINY_82 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hola


kennymar estoy de acuerdo contigo.


extremor a lo que se refiere con ese 7473, significa que estan usando el circuito 74ls73 si es que estas usando una fuente de 5 volt, pero para tecnologia Cmos usa el 74hc73.
si vas a hacer todo con circuitos que contengan el LS. pues usa una fuente de 5 volt.

funcionalmente el 74ls73 y el 74hc73 son iguales.  
revisa la hoja de datos.


saludos!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

